# Help With Reprogramming The Keypad



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

I just recently bought an 89 Maxima GXE & was wondering does anyone know how to reprogram the keypad keyless entry on this vehicle?


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

CoolCed305 said:


> I just recently bought an 89 Maxima GXE & was wondering does anyone know how to reprogram the keypad keyless entry on this vehicle?


what part of miami do u live in cuz i can do it for u if u want???


----------



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> what part of miami do u live in cuz i can do it for u if u want???


I stay in the city of miami gardens.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

CoolCed305 said:


> I stay in the city of miami gardens.



well i usually stay by dolphin mall so if u want to meet up let me know cuz im free Tues., Thurs., and Sundays after 6pm so let me know.


----------



## Redline (Apr 29, 2005)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> what part of miami do u live in cuz i can do it for u if u want???


Nice Max, if you know of a strut tower brace for maybe different year maxima or 240 or sentra that will fit a first gen max please let me know. Thanks


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Redline said:


> Nice Max, if you know of a strut tower brace for maybe different year maxima or 240 or sentra that will fit a first gen max please let me know. Thanks



thanx, but have u tried askin' on maxima.org for the strut tower brace??? maybe they can help u in the 1st and 2nd gen forum.


----------

